# V box, fully for sale



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Swenson fully electric v box spreader, auger fed and its never jammed on me, no chain to deal with, no gas motors to start in the middle of the night. Comes with all wiring and controllers. Stainless steel so it won't rust. I used this for 4 years and am getting out of salting. Price is 3500. Let me know if you're interested in any other snow equipment. Thanks

Please email me at [email protected]

I also have accounts located in Naperville IL if anyone is interested.

Thanks again.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I made a video for anyone that wants to see it in action


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm interested. Please email or call me. 219-916-3791. [email protected]


----------

